# Wanted To Get A Online Tshirt design Program



## Tshirtlunatic (May 7, 2009)

Hello All,

I am looking for a online design program for our new site. I looked at infogates program and liked the price. I started to do some research on the company and in 2004/2006
they had a problem with designashirt.com being that they used there software to make theirs. Is that true and is designashirt still after them. Doe any one use the infogate software?. I do not want to get in trouble just starting out? I like the RSK software but
all of them are a little pricey
Linda


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Expensive is relative. I dont see how $1.5-$2k is expensive when it has the potential to bring in many many sales.

RSKTech is a great company and a great designer for DTG (and now screenprinters and embroiderers). I just renewed my subscription for another year and its been a great success thus far. With the new improvements they have rolled out its even better value for money now.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would suggest finding the absolute cheapest solution you can find on the market then keep a pen and paper beside you. As you implement and use the system keep detailed notes of what you like, what you do not like, features missing, etc. After 3-6 months you will be educated enough to find the best solution for your specific need. There are multiple vendors and although the basic concept is the same each one has speficic features/functions that lend itself to a particular market. It can be expensive to find the correct solution for your needs - we know as bought and implemented OSS, RSK and Piki to find the solution that was best suited for what we do.


----------



## Tshirtlunatic (May 7, 2009)

Thanks every one for the information. I am
going to wait and test the waters, like you said and pick out a program that I need. I like the rsk program. I will still search the net
and give myself some time to find the right one.
Thanks Linda


----------

